# welder/fabricator needed



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

In a pickle, purchased an excellent condition complete set-up western 6.5ft standard that came off a tacoma 97. local dealer informs me western doesn't make mount for my 1990 toyota. waiting for reply from western HQ.
The package came with 2* tacoma mounts, I had somebody modify one mount to fit on my 1990, unfortunately this person did a terrible job and i'm currently searching for a factory made unit. 
If anybody could recommend a welder/fabricator that could improve on the badly modified unit it would be of great help.


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

You want Western mount # 61870 for the 89-94 truck...
#1plowtech, anything out your way???? 

Our local DISTRIBUTOR for Western is Merkin, maybe they have it... (610) 258-6177 in Easton PA...
Good luck! 
(You'd kill me if I told ya I got one in storage but it's not for sale....  sorry! )


----------



## sixspeed (Oct 22, 2004)

*Bump - MJay did you ever find that mount???*

Saw another ad in the Auto Locator advertising used mounts and Toyo was listed: 814-754-4099 Hooversville PA (Northwestern PA????).

There is another guy that used to advertise used mounts for all type vehicles, Stork's in Bernville PA - 610-488-1450...


----------



## MJay (Oct 16, 2005)

Ouch! 
Local dealer [Hudson River Equip'] got me for $564.78 inc taxes for that mount. Should arrive in a week or so, thanks for all your help: Will keep you posted.
Let it snow, let it snow


----------

